# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  Technics SL-PG490

## pas2007

Πωλείται CD Player Technics SL-PG490 σε άριστη κατάσταση χωρίς σημάδια χτυπήματα και εκδορές. Παίζει τέλεια έχει καθαρισμένο ματάκι με ειδικό καθαριστικό CD.
Περιλαμβάνονται: τηλεχειριστήριο, οπτική ίνα και καλώδιο ρεύματος.
Τιμή 40€

*Χαρακτηριστικά*Disc format: CD
Digital converter: MN662713RG1, 1 bit
CD Mechanism: RAE1100Z / CDM-12
Frequency response: 2Hz to 20kHz
Dynamic range: 92dB
Signal to Noise Ratio: 100dB
Total harmonic distortion: 0.007%
Line output: 2V
Digital outputs: optical
Dimensions: 430 x 92 x 283mm
Weight: 3.2kg
Accessories: remote control
Year: 1998

----------

